# 96 Sentra rear deck speakers



## yenemy (Jun 26, 2006)

Riddle me this. Keep in mind, I'm an absolute noob in these matters. I just want to replace my rear speakers with ones that don't rattle.

The rear (stock) speakers on my '96 Sentra are shot, so I went on Crutchfield.com, they said Blaupunkt PCXB542 "FITS!" the rear deck on my car. So I went and got a pair from Fry's.... pried off the deck cover... and the speakers don't fit. At least, not unless I want to depend on the magnet to hold them in place. 

Some little triangle clips came with the speakers, but I have no idea what to do with them.

Is there something really simple that I'm missing, or did Crutchfield's part finder just throw a fit?


Thanks for any help!

-J


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

all i know is they're 6.5" speakers, and if the magnet is to deep, just cut the guard and your ok. 

To avoid rattle, look into getting some sound deadener and surrounding the speaker hole before putting the speakers in, and thats it ..

P.S. screwing them down is a PITA because of the glass being right there, so I slid a bolt from underneath and a nut on top to secure it ...worked better that way for me.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont know mutch about audio, but i used regular calk to get rid of my rattles


----------

